# East Coast ~ Virginia



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Seems I did this already ~ old age has caught up to me I suppose*

I am Jamie.
Born a Navy brat in Virginia when my Dad served ; 
raised in Indiana (Kokomo) 
joined the Navy myself when I got out of high school in 1980
served 22 years in the military and Retired in 2001

Built and run a NASCAR dirt car in North Carolina for 4 years

I am a CANCER Survivor of 4 years ~ 
Had throat cancer and spent a year going at the hospital EVERY DAY 
Chymo and radiation treatments.....Cancer free NEXT MONTH = 5 years

I mate on an offshore charter boat In Virginia Beach part time 
and just moved into the farm house here in Courtland 

Just me, the horses and chickens.....

My girlfriends Tennessee Walker moved in last night .....
JUST THE HORSE~ Not the GIRLFRIEND.....I still have some 
sense about me, not much mind you - but a little.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome from Southern MD..Congrats on your cancer free!!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Wahoo, you don't need to reintroduce yourself, but welcome a second time. I remember your lovely pictures from before. 

Mingiz, where in southern Maryland are you? I spent a good many years in So. MD in Bryantown, Leonardtown, California, Hollywood, Mechanicsville, etc. My SO lives near Lothian.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Hey Wahoo, you don't need to reintroduce yourself, but welcome a second time. I remember your lovely pictures from before.
> 
> Mingiz, where in southern Maryland are you? I spent a good many years in So. MD in Bryantown, Leonardtown, California, Hollywood, Mechanicsville, etc. My SO lives near Lothian.


 
I'm located south of L-town,California,Hollywood..I'm in De By Gawd Ridge....:wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mingiz said:


> I'm located south of L-town,California,Hollywood..I'm in De By Gawd Ridge....:wink:


Whoa, you _are_ south, aren't you?

You're down near Scotland and Point Lookout. Yowza!

I lived in Callaway for a short time, but that's as far south as I got.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Whoa, you _are_ south, aren't you?
> 
> You're down near Scotland and Point Lookout. Yowza!
> 
> I lived in Callaway for a short time, but that's as far south as I got.


 
Yeap 7 miles from the point...I grew up across the road from Raley's store . Don't kno whow long you have been gone But LP City is growing with leaps and bounds.Still quite down county.....Look me up if you ever get back this way....


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

*Howdy*

Yeap 7 miles from the point...I grew up across the road from Raley's store . Don't know how long you have been gone. But LP City is growing with leaps and bounds.Still quiet down county.....Look me up if you ever get back this way....I handg out at a friends place in Great Mills


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

hey thanx folks-


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mingiz said:


> Yeap 7 miles from the point...I grew up across the road from Raley's store . Don't know how long you have been gone. But LP City is growing with leaps and bounds.Still quiet down county.....Look me up if you ever get back this way....I handg out at a friends place in Great Mills


My SO lives in Lusby. I said he lived near Lothian in an earlier post; my mistake! Hey, they both start with L, right? :lol:

He works at PAX River, so I've heard all about the build up in the area. I've been gone 5 years, and he said I wouldn't recognize the place. I also have several friends who still live in So. MD, and they've said the same thing.

I got out right as they were starting their big construction boom. I'm glad I did!


----------

